# single stage vs. 2 stage



## El Grande Migraine (Feb 14, 2014)

For those of you that have both a single stage and a 2 stage: How deep does the snow have to get before you bring out your Honda 2 stage blower?

I have a little Ariens SS322 single stage that I bought new, and is now about 18 years old. I bought a used HS928TA this winter to take care of the deeper snows (which we really haven't had yet). The snow that we've gotten so far has been tailormade for the Ariens. One to maybe 4-or 5 inches is about all we've gotten at one time so far. That's fine, the Ariens has performed flawlessly -- even though I'm really itching to get that tracked 928 out!

Lately I've also been cleaning off a neighbor's driveway, and today I busted the scraper bar off on a raised seam/lip on their driveway. It just doesnt work as well without it. (Imagine that -- there's a reason for it to be there!) I've ordered another scraper bar, but it won't be here for about a week.

I've never used the Honda yet (or any 2 stage blower), so I am lost as to how deep the snow has to/should be before the Honda is an alternative. Does a 2 stage even work well if it's not fed a sizable amount of snow? If it's set up right, I know it will leave a little skim of snow since the augers don't touch the pavement like a single stage does.

So my question is, if we only get a couple inches of snow -- or maybe even only one inch or less -- do I bring the 928TA out instead of shoveling? We have a pretty long drive with a wide area by the garage doors, and a decent hill from the street.

I would love to hear from all you members that are fortunate enough (or crazy enough, according to my wife) to have both a single stage and a 2 stage (and when you use each), and from members that need a minimum amount of snow before the 2 stage leaves the garage. Thanks!


----------



## Mac (Jan 26, 2015)

If it looks easy enough to shovel by hand then bring out the Ariens, If it looks like it would be hard back breaking work to shovel by hand then bring out the Honda.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would have to say like MAC on this one, I do have a hs928tcd and if there is not enough snow youre Honda will just make a big cloud of snow instead of trowing it away.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not really an exact science for me, but generally speaking:
Coating to 2" = shovel
2" - 8" = HS621 Single stage or HS520 Single Stage
8" or More = HS928

Sometimes I use both the HS621 and the HS928 for the same snowfall event. Just depends how bad my A.D.D is acting up that day.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It's not necessarily the depth of the snow...I factor in the wetness of the snowfall.

Personally, having both a single stage and a much larger two stage is the solution for me. If I could have only one machine, I suppose geography would dictate which it would be. The single stage machines clean right to bare pavement and I put a high price on that given my steep drive.


----------



## El Grande Migraine (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! It sounds like if we get some snow before I can get my single stage fixed then hopefully it's a lot so the 928TA can come out and play. I don't want to shovel. I really thought by now we'd have gotten a big enough snowfall to get that thing out anyway. Oddly enough, I can't wait! I want to see what this Honda can do!


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I like using my single stage better because it scrapes the ground and it's faster walking with it than my track drive two stage.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have a set snowfall amount to change from a single stage to one of the two stage machines. I know that my 2450 will clear as much snow as any of the two stagers in the garage but it will be more work on my part


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you find yourself shoveling remember one thing. Pushing snow to the side of your driveway is a lot easier than picking it up and tossing it. You can use your shovel as a plow to push the pile to the side and then run the Honda down the side to get rid of it.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

If I had a single stage I'd probably use that for anything up to a few inches. However, I use my two stage for everything. If theres enough snow to consider shoveling, I use the blower. It results in better edges, and none of those big mounds all over the place.

The only time I break out a shovel is to clear steps and the porch. Otherwise, I just run the blower full speed and it works fine to clear even a dusting. Although around these parts a few feet now and then is common, so a single stage is less useful.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

We had a couple of inches of powder the other day. I shoveled. And then I remembered the leaf blower. Stihl started up and it was only 8 degrees out. I love options.


----------



## El Grande Migraine (Feb 14, 2014)

nycredneck said:


> I like using my single stage better because it scrapes the ground and it's faster walking with it than my track drive two stage.


I am also spoiled by the way the single stage cleans down to the pavement. And I agree, unless the snow is really wet or really deep, a single stage will run rings around a 2 stage. Very fast and maneuverable.



dhazelton said:


> We had a couple of inches of powder the other day. I shoveled. And then I remembered the leaf blower. Stihl started up and it was only 8 degrees out. I love options.


I forgot that I have done that too. Works fast on a little bit of dry snow. At least in smaller areas. Sure beats shoveling.


----------

